# LaTex: ER Modelle mit pst-dbicons klappt nicht



## Guadrion (5. März 2008)

Hi und zwar wollte ich mithilfe von pst-dbicons ER Modelle bauen, allerdings kommt unter TeXnicCenter kommt dann immer die angehängte Fehlermeldung. 

```
\documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{article}
\usepackage{uebungsblatt}
\usepackage{pst-dbicons}
\seticonparams{entity}{shadow=true,fillcolor=lightgray,fillstyle=solid}
\seticonparams{attribute}{fillcolor=lightgray,fillstyle=solid}
\seticonparams{relationsship}{fillcolor=lightgray,fillstyle=solid}

\begin{document}

\uebungsblattkopfzeile
{Titel1}
{SS 2007\slash 2008}
{Name}
{Gruppe X}

\uebungsblatttitel
{L\"osungen zum 1.\ \"Ubungsblatt}
{Datum}
\paragraph{Lala} 
Intro zur L\"osung

%--------------------------------------%
%
%LaTex kommando \loesung mit 3 Argumenten
%1.Argument: Aufgabennummer
%2.Argument: Aufgabenkurzbeschreibung
%3.Argument: Maximale Punkte
\loesung{1}{Subscription to the Course}{0}

done!

\loesung{2}{Entity-Relationship (ER) Model}{6}
\attribute{hello}
\entity{Person}

\loesung{3}{Relational Model}{6}


\end{document}
```

Die Anleitungen unter
http://humbert.in.hagen.de/iffase/Ausgaben/ausgabe-17.pdf
http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/graphics/pstricks/contrib/pst-dbicons/pst-dbicons.pdf
hab ich dazu benutzt.

Bitte helft mir, ich verzweifel....


----------

